# JDom encoding ändern



## Guest (10. Jan 2006)

Hi

ich würde gerne beim schreiben eines XML Dokuments mittels XMLOutputter das encoding auf iso-8859-1 setzen allerdings habe ich nirgends eine Funktion oder einen Weg hierfür gefunden :bahnhof: 

Weiß zufällig jemand wie man das macht oder ändert


----------



## Roar (10. Jan 2006)

new XMLOutputter(Format.getPrettyFormat().setEncoding("iso-8859-15"));  :!:


----------



## Guest (10. Jan 2006)

danke für die schnelle Hilfe, wieso habe ich das bloß nicht gefunde


----------

